# Crate or Playpen for Puppy when at work?



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

My husband and I are getting our puppy next weekend and have the large crate (with divider) and toys, etc...and I'll be staying home with him for a couple days while he adjusts.

When I do go back to work, I will be able to come home at lunch each day to feed the puppy and let him out for a potty break. I'm curious what everyone does with their puppy during the day? Do you leave your puppy in the crate? Do you use a playpen? 

What worked best for you?

P.S. I haven't had a puppy for 11 years now, so I'm a little rusty at this 

Thanks for your help


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

The pup may prefer a playpen but with the playpen, he will have plenty of room to potty in it. Crates help to prevent accidents and encourage housebreaking, especially if you feed him in it. I would say that until he is housebroken, keep him in the crate while you are away.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are coming home at lunchtime a crate will be fine. If you need to leave him longer, a sturdy ex-pen would work well until he can hold it long enough. Or if you can block off the kitchen or a large laundry room, that might be a good idea.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I have mine in a lovely playpen when I'm not at home. There is a thread on here with all the different playpens the members have. I like mine for the fact that it is big enough that he can't move it or get out of it, it can also be used outside.
Here is the link to the one I have:

Amazon.com: Precision Pet Courtyard Kennel, Silver Crackle: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

When I foster puppies I usually attach a crate (doorless) to an x-pen with an area papered off with wee wee pads or newspapers. Toys and bed in the crate. That way the pup has an area to eliminate if needed and keeps the crate as their den - unsoiled in case of accident.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I had Bo in one of the 48 inch tall play pens, and put the puppy pads down. He slept in a crate by my bed at night. He still stays in the play pen even though he is 14 months old, and never tries to get out. Great for when I can't watch him.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

We kennel (crate) when we're not home and have a 36" expen for holding them when we're home but are too busy with something to keep an eye on them. I can even keep Millie in the expen (she's 2). Even the puppies know that bad things happen when they jump up on the expen or test it's boundaries.


----------

